# Mustards, Mizuna, Arugula,



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

If you're planting for yourself it wont matter as it would probably take 2 or more acres of one type before you would even know that was your honeys source. If you are by acres of it I believe it is more of a pollen source than nectar.


----------

